

Anyone here uses ncrypted cloud, boxcryptor or their competitors? - kaizenx

Anyone here using ncrypted cloud, boxcryptor or any other application to protect your files on dropbox. What do you guys think about the apps? Disclaimer: I am making a yo-fied clone of their apps.
======
londont
I really love and reccomend Sookasa (sookasa.com). They build a HIPPA-
compliant, fully encrypted way to store files on dropbox, box, skydrive, and
google drive.

You basically have an 'encrypted folder' inside your cloud storage drive and
anything you put there is immediately protected from hackers, fraudsters, etc.

It's being used today by doctors, hospitals, insurance companies, lawyers and
such.

